# Woher kommt ihr?



## da_lolo (6. August 2009)

Hallöchen liebe Buffed-user!
Ich weiß, so eine Umfrage gab es schonmal, aber das war im Jahre 2007. Nicht sonderlich aktuell, oder?
Deswegen starte ich nun eine neue, weil es mich einfach interessiert woher die ganzen Zocker kommen.

EInfach die Stadt ankreuzen, aus der ihr kommt. Wenn ihr aus einem kleinen Dorf etc. kommt, kreuzt einfach die nächste Großstadt an, die bei euch in der Gegend ist.
Und bitte NUR eure Heimatstadt ankreuzen! Wenn sie in der ersten bzw. zweiten Frage nicht dabei ist, dann bei der jeweiligen die letzte Möglichkeit ankreuzen.

Wer anonym bleiben will, nur ankreuzen, wer ein wenig mehr erzählen will, schreibt einen Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen dank schonmal, und adieu!
Lg lolo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. August 2009)

Wuppertal


----------



## Kaldreth (6. August 2009)

aus der Lebenswertesten Stadt der Welt Münster


----------



## Qonix (6. August 2009)

Schweiz

OLE OLE OLE


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

mönchengladbach


----------



## Tikume (6. August 2009)

> Bielefeld



Gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2009)

naja nicht ganz aber fast Frankfurt..


----------



## Duni (6. August 2009)

Ich bin aus Aachen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2009)

W'tal


----------



## dalai (6. August 2009)

"Hier klicken wenn euer Stadt in der frage nicht dabei ist!" ftw!


----------



## Sneedlewood (6. August 2009)

Braunschweig, Stadt des Löwen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> "Hier klicken wenn euer Stadt in der frage nicht dabei ist!" ftw!



/sign


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2009)

Ich bin Wiener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2009)

Lüneburg, die Stadt mit der höchsten Kneipendichte in Deutschland, und damit wohl die lebenswerteste Stadt der Welt vor Münster.

Da sie, Sünde, Sünde, nicht dabei ist, hab ich Hamburg angekreuzt, ist um die Ecke.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lüneburg, die Stadt mit der höchsten Kneipendichte in Deutschland, und damit wohl die lebenswerteste Stadt der Welt vor Münster.
> 
> Da sie, Sünde, Sünde, nicht dabei ist, hab ich Hamburg angekreuzt, ist um die Ecke.


sowie 2 rauchgeräte läden, dem ein oder anderen nazi laden aber auch n paar nette alternative locations.
die klimaneutrale uni darf man auch nich vergessen.


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2009)

Frechheit! Offenbach, die kleinste Großstadt Deutschlands, ist in der Liste enthalten, aber Herne, die zweitkleinste Großstadt (und zudem die schönste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber unsere Nachbarn, die Bochumer Ultras, werden das schon rechtfertigen *g*


----------



## Phelps023 (6. August 2009)

Österreich, Hinterholz 8


----------



## chopi (6. August 2009)

Osten!
Ganz üble Diskriminierung,nur deutsche Städte zu nennen,ne ganz üble!


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowie 2 rauchgeräte läden, dem ein oder anderen nazi laden aber auch n paar nette alternative locations.
> die klimaneutrale uni darf man auch nich vergessen.


Du kennst dich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sind übrigens genau 2 Naziläden, solange man nicht die Russendisko voller Russennazis und die andere Disko, in der die Tyüen immer Rekrutierungsaktionen starten einrechnet.


----------



## da_lolo (6. August 2009)

es tut mir leid, dass ein paar gaaanz ganz ganz ganz ganz kleine Städe verloren gegangen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und danke schonmal für die antworten! Trotzdem wärs schön, wenn mehr abstimmen würden.


----------



## Tabuno (6. August 2009)

Die Hauptstadt führt, wer hätte es anders erwartet. :>


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2009)

Wien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Hättest noch ne Option machen müssen [  ] Übelstes Kuhdorf in der Nähe einer dieser großen Städte ;-) Hab trotzdem mal Hamburg angekreuzt auch wenn ich 10km entfernt gewohnt habe. Berlin "krasse" Führung.^^


----------



## rEdiC (7. August 2009)

Heidelberg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lüneburg, die Stadt mit der höchsten Kneipendichte in Deutschland, und damit wohl die lebenswerteste Stadt der Welt vor Münster.
> 
> Da sie, Sünde, Sünde, nicht dabei ist, hab ich Hamburg angekreuzt, ist um die Ecke.


weisst ja Fala,ich komm auch von da weg
die schönste Stadt Deutschlands und nicht nur wegen dem Stint und dem Irish Pub dort
kann übrigens keine Kreuze setzen...frechheit.weder die letzte Option noch den Vorort von Lüneburg:Hamburg...


----------



## Sin (7. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Frechheit! Offenbach, die kleinste Großstadt Deutschlands, ist in der Liste enthalten, aber Herne, die zweitkleinste Großstadt (und zudem die schönste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pah Bochum, Kuhvorort der wunderschönen Kulturhauptstadt Essen... Die stehen doch nur in unserem Schatten.


----------



## Niranda (7. August 2009)

nehmt halt die nächst größere stadt in der nähe.. omg xD


----------



## Dratanel (7. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt es gar nicht.




Ja Ja, das Gerücht hält sich hartnäckig. Aber ich arbeite in Bielefeld, gibts mich nun auch nicht mehr? Mhhh....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Hauptstadt führt, wer hätte es anders erwartet. :>



o_O'

Berlin ist hässlich ... zu 70%.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Wien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lüneburg, die Stadt mit der höchsten Kneipendichte in Deutschland, und damit wohl die lebenswerteste Stadt der Welt vor Münster.
> 
> Da sie, Sünde, Sünde, nicht dabei ist, hab ich Hamburg angekreuzt, ist um die Ecke.



Das hast du nicht zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Morvkeem (7. August 2009)

obernburg am main ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Berlin ist hässlich ... zu 70%.


Ändert nichts daran, dass sie in der Umfrage führt.^^ Trotzdem hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2009)

war noch nie in unserer Hauptstadt ;D

macht halt alles kaputt, wenn wir nächstes Jahr unseren 13ner GK 4-stündig Ausflug dahin machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nehmt halt die nächst größere stadt in der nähe.. omg xD



seh ich ja gar nich ein - die nächstgrößere stadt die hier genannt ist, ist FFM und das ist 100km weit weg. 
und *Fulda* hat immerhin fast genauso viele einwohner wie lüneburg und gehört damit genauso wie lüneburg in diese liste

bis dahin: "enthaltung aus protest"


----------



## Potpotom (7. August 2009)

Gehts nur mir so? Ich musste in beiden Listen etwas ankreuzen... was das ganze einfach mal extrem verfälscht.


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so? Ich musste in beiden Listen etwas ankreuzen... was das ganze einfach mal extrem verfälscht.


Hier klicken wenn eure Stadt in der frage nicht dabei ist!
Was ist das Problem?


----------



## da_lolo (7. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so? Ich musste in beiden Listen etwas ankreuzen... *was das ganze einfach mal extrem verfälscht.*





Nein, das nicht! Solange du nicht auf die Prozentzahlen, sondern auf die gewählten Stimmen achtest!
Und wegen Lüneburg: Ich hab nur die *echten* Großstädte aufgelistet.
Die Liste findet ihr hier .


----------



## Potpotom (7. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hier klicken wenn eure Stadt in der frage nicht dabei ist!
> Was ist das Problem?


Das es am Ende in der Umfrage so aussieht, als kämen mehr als 60% aus irgendeinem Kuhkaff, was nur dem geschuldet ist, dass halt jeder da sein Kreuz setzen muss - die die es woanders setzen (die gibt es sicherlich) verfâlschen das ohnehin schon falsche Ergebnis dann noch mehr.

Oder denke ich da gerade total falsch - kann an einem Freitag Nachmittag schonmal möglich sein. Wenn dem so ist, Verzeihung - dann leg ich mich wieder hin.


----------



## Xelyna (7. August 2009)

Die Hauptstadt des Freistaats, das Königreich der Weißwurst und die Metropole des Hopfen und Malz Gebräus:

MÜNCHEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> weisst ja Fala,ich komm auch von da weg
> die schönste Stadt Deutschlands und nicht nur wegen dem Stint und dem Irish Pub dort
> kann übrigens keine Kreuze setzen...frechheit.weder die letzte Option noch den Vorort von Lüneburg:Hamburg...


Jeps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @ da_lolo:
Sorry, Lüneburg muss einfach rein.

Gründe:
1. Lübeck ist drin, und die sind nur groß weil sie a) unser Salz hatten und b) unser Rezept für Marzipan geklaut haben
2. Wie gesagt, Lüneburg hat die größte Kneipendichte Deutschlands -> Weltstadt
3. Wir haben eine eigene Telenovela...das hat sonst vielleicht Berlin
usw usw


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

Wo die Sonne das ganze Land verwöhnt, Deutschlands bester Wein gedeiht und die Menschen einfach Symbadisch sind!

Freiburg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (7. August 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Die Hauptstadt des Freistaats, das Königreich der Weißwurst und die Metropole des Hopfen und Malz Gebräus:
> 
> MÜNCHEN
> 
> ...



Meine Heimat!!!
Genau zwischen Sendlinger Tor und Marienplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> und @ da_lolo:
> Sorry, Lüneburg muss einfach rein.
> 
> Gründe:
> ...



Tut mir leid, ich müsste dann eine dritte Frage erstellen, außerdem habt ihr eh schon gewählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Cok sorry miss Cekson, doch ihr sohn deeeeaaaallllt *sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cok sorry Miss Cekson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Jeps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei ca. 70k einwohnern ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jmd da her kommt allerdings nich grade riesig.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

CALW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. August 2009)

Wow, ich bin wohl doch nicht der einzige Wuppertaler.


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei ca. 70k einwohnern ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jmd da her kommt allerdings nich grade riesig.


Wir hätten 2 Lüneburger. Damit hätten wir 2 mehr als 50% der Städte in dieser Umfrage xP


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wir hätten 2 Lüneburger. Damit hätten wir 2 mehr als 50% der Städte in dieser Umfrage xP


nun das hat für das erstellen er umfrage unerheblich zu sein.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mönchengladbach



/sign

Gladbacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2009)

Duisburg.

Hat zwar nicht so viel zu bieten, aber immerhin gibts hier den größten Binnenhafen der Welt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

Trier!..älteste stadt deutschlands und mit ganz vielen chinesen jeden tag an der porta nigra! (vermutlich weil hier der erfinder des kommunismus geboren wurde xD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (8. August 2009)

Hamburg meine Perle !!


----------



## Kahadan (8. August 2009)

Kooooblenz...

Die schöne Stadt am schönen Rhein


----------



## Pymonte (8. August 2009)

Erfurt, Turmstadt im grünen Herzen Deutschlands. Derzeit bin ich allerdings Braunschweiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Erfurt, Turmstadt im grünen Herzen Deutschlands. Derzeit bin ich allerdings Braunschweiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





kommt hier jmd aus brandenburg? will das hier mit grund posten:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. August 2009)

Ennepetal...die nächst größere Stadt wäre Hagen oder Wuppertal...


----------



## Tigerkatze (8. August 2009)

Komme aus Hamburg, wohne in Braunschweig^^


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (12. August 2009)

Österreich -> Stmk 

Was gibts besseres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

